# Commercial  Grey  Water  Recycling



## north star (Dec 28, 2016)

*% ~ % ~ %*


I'm looking for input on Commercial Grey Water Recycling.
as an industry.

I came across this link for recycling Grey Water:
*http://www.waterheaterrescue.com/The-future-of-water-heating/PDFs/2016/Epstein_Session7D_HWF16_2.23.16.pdf*

Other than California, are other states addressing this issue ?......Do you
have some other product listings ?

Thanks !


*% ~ % ~ %*


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 28, 2016)

north star,

Neat idea if the cartridge isn't too expensive.

I reduced my water usage today by 50% by not taking a shower. Some people don't flush here which saves water too!

One concern I have is being careful that we don't reduce our water so much that the drain lines do not have enough water to push the solids down the lines.


----------



## cda (Dec 28, 2016)

I


north star said:


> *% ~ % ~ %*
> 
> 
> I'm looking for input on Commercial Grey Water Recycling.
> ...


 

I guess it kind of does not matter what is going down the drain??

I wonder if the health or other department would have some say about what is going onto a person???   Or the ones that also drink shower water ??


----------



## mark handler (Dec 28, 2016)

http://greyter.com/commercial/

https://www.google.com/#q=commercial+grey+water+systems


----------

